# Need a Dentist in Los Algodones BC



## unioncarpenter (Oct 31, 2010)

I went to my US dentist this morning, and after a pitch sale he quoted me for a crown on upper molar $1,300.00. I've been there before, but can't find the bussines card for the Mex Dentist. Any one with a recomendation? 
And about how much does it cost in places like Guadalajara or else?
Thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Probably 1/4 to 1/3 as much, almost anywhere in Mexico. You can drive from Phoenix and have a bit of vacation for the difference.


----------



## unioncarpenter (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks RV! I've asked a friend that has family in Yuma, they have me an estimate of $280.00. That's only 20 some percent of the cost of Phx. Area, I'm only 31/2 Hrs. Away maybe with gas and some really good tacos I'll be looking at $400.00
Can't beat that


----------

